# Help needed



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

hi guys I have found someone kind enough to give me a single bay charger free of charge , after I spent my entire vape budget on a mech n ohm reader , kanthal n some wicking n a coiler , but as you guys probably know already , I am disable n cannot get to @johan to fetch the charger he is giving me I would like to ask if there is anyone coming from pta either today or tmrw into Jhb im based in the Grayson drive area n @johan is in monument park pretoria , if you are able to help me fetch this , please pm me , your help will be greatly appreciated

Kind regards
kV


----------

